# how does a plant know that it is dark?



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

people say that light does not matter to flowering.well how does it know that it is dark?if you use a greenlight during flower it wont hurt the flower period.thats light? you can use a blacklight during lights out too it will not hurt the flower.thats light too? you can do 16/8 during veg and use a blacklight on lights off they stay veg.switch to 12/12 then on the lights out use a blacklight. is this not 24 hours off light the entire grow.it must be the red spectrum that the plant loose when you switch from 16/8 to 12/12


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

i saw somewhere, im still searching, that red spectrum is the key to marijuana knowing that it is dark. of course red has other functions too but one of them is to tell time.blue light has many functions too but one is photosynthesis.well logic says to me"well if this is true lets use a 400 watt hps 16/8 for veg,and on the dark cycle lets put a light with a all blue spectrum(blacklight) the plant will still think its dark and photosynthesis at the same time. heck it will will still feed itself and burn carbs and grow faster and never rest sense it thinks its dark" well to me that makes alot of sense then switch to 12/12 when the plants mature. and use your 400 hps during lights on. and on lights off use the blacklight ,your buds will still grow and photosynthesis and plant will still do what it does at night cuz it still thinks its dark. i hope that clears up my theory to all who has seen my other post. I have done this three times with regular seeds and no hermies in fact my bud was so thick and sticky and tight I was like wow just wanted too share this info but as i find there is a lot of people WHO THINK THE WORLD IS FLAT AND ARE NOT OPEN TO NEW IDEAS. im not saying that lost light makes plants start to hormone its tru lost off light makes plants flower BUT YOU HAVE TO ASK YOUR SELF HOW DOES IT KNOW ITS DARK?


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> .. HOW DOES IT KNOW ITS DARK?


 The plant converts light to energy and does so in the leaves. If it's not getting light, then it knows it's dark.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 4, 2010)

omg...how u know its dark man?? lmao


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> The plant converts light to energy and does so in the leaves. If it's not getting light, then it knows it's dark.


yea but witch light spectrum is it?


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> omg...how u know its dark man?? lmao


have you ever used any other light other than hid? are how about when the lights are out? well i have


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 4, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> yea but witch light spectrum is it?


 
http://www.bcb.uwc.ac.za/ecotree/photosynthesis/spectrum.htm

Chlorophyll does not absorb all the wavelengths of visible light equally. * Chlorophyll a*, the most important light-absorbing pigment in plants, does not absorb light in the green part of the spectrum. Light in this range of wavelengths is reflected. This is the reason why chlorophyll is green and also why plants (which contain a lot of chlorophyll) are also green. Note in the graph above that the absorption of light by chlorophyll a is at a maximum at two points on the graph 430 and 662 nm. The rate of photosynthesis at the different wavelengths of visible light also show two peaks which roughly correspond to the absorption peaks of chlorophyll a. Plants do not depend only on chlorophyll a in their light harvesting machinery but also have other pigments (accessory pigments) which absorb light of different wavelengths.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> http://www.bcb.uwc.ac.za/ecotree/photosynthesis/spectrum.htm
> 
> Chlorophyll does not absorb all the wavelengths of visible light equally. * Chlorophyll a*, the most important light-absorbing pigment in plants, does not absorb light in the green part of the spectrum. Light in this range of wavelengths is reflected. This is the reason why chlorophyll is green and also why plants (which contain a lot of chlorophyll) are also green. Note in the graph above that the absorption of light by chlorophyll a is at a maximum at two points on the graph 430 and 662 nm. The rate of photosynthesis at the different wavelengths of visible light also show two peaks which roughly correspond to the absorption peaks of chlorophyll a. Plants do not depend only on chlorophyll a in their light harvesting machinery but also have other pigments (accessory pigments) which absorb light of different wavelengths.


 that does not tell me anything i know that but you can grow a plant with just blue light. im not saying do this but you can.the plant will veg. it does not need full spectrum light to grow right?but cut the light to 12/12 they still dont flower why? its dark the now its dark why they dont flower?


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 5, 2010)

You *can* flower under only blue light. It's not preferred, as it's generally agreed that the red end of the spectrum produces fatter buds while the blue end is better for leafy, vegetative growth. If you are saying you can't get a plant to mature to flower by using only blue lights, you are wrong. 



> ...i know that but you can grow a plant with just blue light. im not saying do this but you can.the plant will veg. it does not need full spectrum light to grow right?but cut the light to 12/12 they still dont flower why? its dark the now its dark why they dont flower?


Try to find some metal halide only grows.

At least homebrewer tried to support part of what you were saying. Sorry you missed it.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 5, 2010)

pixies sprinkle sleep dust right after the lights go out


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> yea but witch light spectrum is it?


You started a new thread looking for things you wanted to hear and ended up getting the same answers and criticisms you found elsewhere. 

The plant will use whichever blue/red spectrum it can get and use it the best it can for photosynthesis. It wants to survive no matter how people abuse it. You could veg with an HPS and flower with a MH just fine, but the reverse has become the standard as it tries to copy the change in spectrum over the outdoor growing season and produces better results.

At night there is no secret spectrum that is left over. You can't have any light spectrum without any light. 

What has convinced you that a plant won't flower if you only have a blue spectrum light?

I think that the rest of us think that the world is round while you're the one trying to tell us all that its a triangle.


----------



## moash (Aug 5, 2010)

Wordz said:


> pixies sprinkle sleep dust right after the lights go out


and they leave a quarter under the leaves for when it wakes up


----------



## gobbly (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think he's saying it won't flower under only blue. The way I have understood his argument is that if you could get a light that only emitted light in shorter wavelengths than ~620nm (basically cut out all the red spectrum), and left it on your plant 24/7, the plant would in fact think it's dark all the time, and as such would enter a flowering phase. So basically he is saying that as far as night cycle regulating, red is the only color of light which the plant 'sees as light'. You can take a look yourself at the origins of his question at https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/354520-green-light-spectrum.html.

For the record, I don't agree with him. It's possible the black light just isn't putting out enough energy to interrupt flowering, at least in usable bands, it started to flower and is committed to finishing, or there is some auto-flower genes in there that he's not aware of. His extrapolating his experience with the black light to saying that only red light regulates flowering seems very unfounded. Just from the way he talks I can guarantee I have done way more research on the topic of light spectrum and photosynthesis, and have yet to see him give one shred of scientific evidence, or a source, which corroborates what he is claiming.


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 5, 2010)

gobbly said:


> I don't think he's saying it won't flower under only blue. The way I have understood his argument is that if you could get a light that only emitted light in shorter wavelengths than ~620nm (basically cut out all the red spectrum), and left it on your plant 24/7, the plant would in fact think it's dark all the time, and as such would enter a flowering phase. So basically he is saying that as far as night cycle regulating, red is the only color of light which the plant 'sees as light'. You can take a look yourself at the origins of his question at https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/354520-green-light-spectrum.html.
> 
> For the record, I don't agree with him. It's possible the black light just isn't putting out enough energy to interrupt flowering, at least in usable bands, it started to flower and is committed to finishing, or there is some auto-flower genes in there that he's not aware of. His extrapolating his experience with the black light to saying that only red light regulates flowering seems very unfounded. Just from the way he talks I can guarantee I have done way more research on the topic of light spectrum and photosynthesis, and have yet to see him give one shred of scientific evidence, or a source, which corroborates what he is claiming.


I agree fully with your feelings on the black light completely. He has put forward all sorts of wild ideas between this thread and his "Green Light Spectrum" thread based on three grows he has pulled off using this "technique". Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like he's even tried it any other way for comparison. 

Here's a quote where he say that plants won't flower using only a blue light source:

"that does not tell me anything i know that but you can grow a plant with just blue light. im not saying do this but you can.the plant will veg. it does not need full spectrum light to grow right?but cut the light to 12/12 they still dont flower why? its dark the now its dark why they dont flower?"


----------



## Unnk (Aug 5, 2010)

okay i just read both threads and wow man... okay the reason you can leave your black light on during flower cause it is filtered glass the uvb radiation coming through will induce a bit more thrichrome density but i can tell you this they arent getting enough photons from the black lights to even photosynthesise anything a regular cfl is gonna produce more because of the less sever filtering. Im just saying quick trying to say its factual because quantum physics has tons of experiments proven in THEORY but nothings factual everything is subject to opinion so i take what you say as a opinion lol


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

Alarm Clock said:


> You *can* flower under only blue light. It's not preferred, as it's generally agreed that the red end of the spectrum produces fatter buds while the blue end is better for leafy, vegetative growth. If you are saying you can't get a plant to mature to flower by using only blue lights, you are wrong.
> 
> Try to find some metal halide only grows.
> 
> At least homebrewer tried to support part of what you were saying. Sorry you missed it.


 have you ever tried it? well i have foolishly not knowing what I was doing I got no flowers I dont know what I did wrong but nothing. they were weak also


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

Unnk said:


> okay i just read both threads and wow man... okay the reason you can leave your black light on during flower cause it is filtered glass the uvb radiation coming through will induce a bit more thrichrome density but i can tell you this they arent getting enough photons from the black lights to even photosynthesise anything a regular cfl is gonna produce more because of the less sever filtering. Im just saying quick trying to say its factual because quantum physics has tons of experiments proven in THEORY but nothings factual everything is subject to opinion so i take what you say as a opinion lol


what do you think im saying?leave on with no other light? or just when the lights go off?


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> I agree fully with your feelings on the black light completely. He has put forward all sorts of wild ideas between this thread and his "Green Light Spectrum" thread based on three grows he has pulled off using this "technique". Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like he's even tried it any other way for comparison.
> 
> Here's a quote where he say that plants won't flower using only a blue light source:
> 
> "that does not tell me anything i know that but you can grow a plant with just blue light. im not saying do this but you can.the plant will veg. it does not need full spectrum light to grow right?but cut the light to 12/12 they still dont flower why? its dark the now its dark why they dont flower?"


hey I have tried blue light before foolishly a time or two before. I have more than three grows under my sleeve. I say 3 cuz does are my most productive ones.so when i did my research i got better.now with my study on light spectrum I find that plants use light to tell time.so i was like ok cool.now it measure light but how?do you know?they way your talking I dont think so.all you do is nothing no real imput at least i am trying


----------



## moash (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> have you ever tried it? well i have foolishly not knowing what I was doing I got no flowers I dont know what I did wrong but nothing. they were weak also


mmaybe u just were not patient enough
i have flowered plants with 6500k cfls
and i have also vegged with 2700k cfls
u need to do more reseach in places that know what they r talkin about


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

moash said:


> mmaybe u just were not patient enough
> i have flowered plants with 6500k cfls
> and i have also vegged with 2700k cfls
> u need to do more reseach in places that know what they r talkin about


you mean soft white cflS? im not, Im saying blacklights i used blacklight only and messed up bad. my first couple of grows


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> I agree fully with your feelings on the black light completely. He has put forward all sorts of wild ideas between this thread and his "Green Light Spectrum" thread based on three grows he has pulled off using this "technique". Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like he's even tried it any other way for comparison.
> 
> Here's a quote where he say that plants won't flower using only a blue light source:
> 
> "that does not tell me anything i know that but you can grow a plant with just blue light. im not saying do this but you can.the plant will veg. it does not need full spectrum light to grow right?but cut the light to 12/12 they still dont flower why? its dark the now its dark why they dont flower?"


 man you need two wake up bro and be open to new ideas. I have grown more than once with plenty of mistakes.I dont count those.I remember one time before I knew about Ph,my soil was not right,I got 10 out of 10 males from regular seed,NO BULL.but they are einsteins like you who say no way.they xx and xy male or female from start 50/50 shot on getting females from reg seed lol thats bulls


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 5, 2010)

words-- whats the kid saying


----------



## moash (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> you mean soft white cflS? im not, Im saying blacklights i used blacklight only and messed up bad. my first couple of grows


dude, u just said that u foolishly tried the blue spectrum to flower but got no buds,u dont know what u did wrong
how old r u?u obviously have problems comprehending things
u have alot of things to learn


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

moash said:


> dude, u just said that u foolishly tried the blue spectrum to flower but got no buds,u dont know what u did wrong
> how old r u?u obviously have problems comprehending things
> u have alot of things to learn


just dont think you get what im saying


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> words-- whats the kid saying


im saying that i planted 10 plants i flower them and get ten males not females.people say that seeds are xx or xy male or female from seed and i say thats not true what do you not get?


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> man you need two wake up bro and be open to new ideas. I have grown more than once with plenty of mistakes.I dont count those.I remember one time before I knew about Ph,my soil was not right,I got 10 out of 10 males from regular seed,NO BULL.but they are einsteins like you who say no way.they xx and xy male or female from start 50/50 shot on getting females from reg seed lol thats bulls


I'm not your bro, and I am open to new ideas, but your ideas sound just like your own stoned musings. I've asked you if you have, or will, perform some actual controlled tests to back up some of the things you claim, but you just come back with posts like the gem above that have nothing to do with the subject matter...pH, seed germination, what do these have to do with anything you're speaking of?
Run some controlled tests, get some data. After that you may have a leg to stand on. Don't you notice all the people who have disagreed with you? You're going to have to produce some results if you want to convince us all. Without them it just seems like a stubborn kid arguing to get his way. 

Being called Einstein as an insult doesn't carry much sting when it's coming from a guy like you...


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

moash said:


> dude, u just said that u foolishly tried the blue spectrum to flower but got no buds,u dont know what u did wrong
> how old r u?u obviously have problems comprehending things
> u have alot of things to learn


have you used a blacklight from start to finish and thats the only light?please tell me you have if not you need to do your research


----------



## moash (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> have you used a blacklight from start to finish and thats the only light?please tell me you have if not you need to do your research


huh?
u gotta be like 12 or something 
there is no need for a black light


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 5, 2010)

A blacklight alone doesnt produce the spectrum nor does it have a strong enough intensity to grow a healthy plant.....plain and simple....what are you trying to prove?????


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

moash said:


> huh?
> u gotta be like 12 or something
> there is no need for a black light


dude i know this are you not reading what im saying?if you can induce the plant to think its dark and still photosynthesis would it not grow faster and stronger.you still need a hid or cfl too.but when the lights are off the plant does not photosynthesis,it does other functions.but what if you can make the do the other functions and photosynthesis,would that not be great?all im saying is you can,it works great!i was just trying to see if other people have this,but i see people here are too closed minded to try things


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> A blacklight alone doesnt produce the spectrum nor does it have a strong enough intensity to grow a healthy plant.....plain and simple....what are you trying to prove?????


dude i know this.you still need hid etc.but when the lights are off its different you can use other spectrums off light to do diffrent things you are not reading all my post


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> A blacklight alone doesnt produce the spectrum nor does it have a strong enough intensity to grow a healthy plant.....plain and simple....what are you trying to prove?????


i know that read all my post and stop selective reading


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 5, 2010)

I get what your saying but black lights at night won't help a plant photosynthesis. Black lights do emit electromagnetic radiation but not in the visible spectrum which plants use. Black lights are coated with a nickel oxide which cuts out the light spectrum. Black lights are made of regular lamps just with the coating. Think of it like a microwave made to not emit heat waves. It still works but no matter how long you leave the hot pocket in there the damn thing won't cook.


----------



## moash (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> dude i know this are you not reading what im saying?if you can induce the plant to think its dark and still photosynthesis would it not grow faster and stronger.you still need a hid or cfl too.but when the lights are off the plant does not photosynthesis,it does other functions.but what if you can make the do the other functions and photosynthesis,would that not be great?all im saying is you can,it works great!i was just trying to see if other people have this,but i see people here are too closed minded to try things


it is not photosynthesising in the dark
its not doing anything but growing the way its supposed to...so u think,since the plant got bigger in the dark phase while u had the black light on,it must be working
u have found a break through in cannabis cultivation!!!!!!!keep it up


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> dude i know this.you still need hid etc.but when the lights are off its different you can use other spectrums off light to do diffrent things you are not reading all my post


What are the different things that you can do with another spectrum of light at night time? I'm interested in hearing them, hopefully with a source, and ricardezra's mind after 3 bowls doesn't count. I have read all your posts and they're all over the place. If you agree that black light is useless on its own to grow a healthy plant, then what makes you think it will make a difference at night? If it doesn't encourage the photosynthesis needed during the daytime, why would it at night?

The only answer I've gotten out of you as to why you do this was a strange, false theory that a person could potentially cut 3-4 weeks from their flower time. Do you think _anybody_ who reads that one is going to find you more credible and well-informed?

I think you drew this whole theory from selective reading of your own...


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

kylecole420 said:


> I get what your saying but black lights at night won't help a plant photosynthesis. Black lights do emit electromagnetic radiation but not in the visible spectrum which plants use. Black lights are coated with a nickel oxide which cuts out the light spectrum. Black lights are made of regular lamps just with the coating. Think of it like a microwave made to not emit heat waves. It still works but no matter how long you leave the hot pocket in there the damn thing won't cook.


 and you know this because a chart say so?you can still grow a plant under a blacklight so its putting out some kind of light


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> What are the different things that you can do with another spectrum of light at night time? I'm interested in hearing them, hopefully with a source, and ricardezra's mind after 3 bowls doesn't count. I have read all your posts and they're all over the place. If you agree that black light is useless on its own to grow a healthy plant, then what makes you think it will make a difference at night? If it doesn't encourage the photosynthesis needed during the daytime, why would it at night?
> 
> The only answer I've gotten out of you as to why you do this was a strange, false theory that a person could potentially cut 3-4 weeks from their flower time. Do you think _anybody_ who reads that one is going to find you more credible and well-informed?
> 
> I think you drew this whole theory from selective reading of your own...


 blacklights are good enough for photosynthesis only thats all i want when i use them at night so they are strong for what i want


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 5, 2010)

That was an intelligent answer. A candle puts out light but it won't grow a plant. Instead of thinking in general light think of light spectrums. Like i said a microwave can put out radiation but if it doesn't put out the right kind it won't cook shit does that make sense.


----------



## moash (Aug 5, 2010)

all ur post contradict
u cant even say what the point of the thread is....first its about finishing faster,then its about getting more females


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 5, 2010)

I. Am. Speechless..


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> blacklights are good enough for photosynthesis only thats all i want when i use them at night so they are strong for what i want


If black lights are good enough for photosynthesis, then why not use them for veg? Photosynthesis is what you're after in veg. You're really lining up the naysayers now. Time to prove us all wrong...


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

kylecole420 said:


> That was an intelligent answer. A candle puts out light but it won't grow a plant. Instead of thinking in general light think of light spectrums. Like i said a microwave can put out radiation but if it doesn't put out the right kind it won't cook shit does that make sense.


 i know this you still need hid or cfls.but when the lights are off you can induce photosynthesis and the plant will still think its dark.that is helpful because plants dont photosynthesis at night. it could be possible to make a plant that takes 9 or 10 weeks to flower,make it finish in 6 or 7


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 5, 2010)

I dont understand. explain it to me very carefully and in complete sentences please.


----------



## moash (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> i know this you still need hid or cfls.but when the lights are off you can induce photosynthesis and the plant will still think its dark.that is helpful because plants dont photosynthesis at night. it could be possible to make a plant that takes 9 or 10 weeks to flower,make it finish in 6 or 7


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> i know this you still need hid or cfls.but when the lights are off you can induce photosynthesis and the plant will still think its dark.that is helpful because plants dont photosynthesis at night. it could be possible to make a plant that takes 9 or 10 weeks to flower,make it finish in 6 or 7


What makes you think you can induce photosynthesis at night with a black light alone if you still need to use HID or CFL in order to make a plant veg?


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

moash said:


> it is not photosynthesising in the dark
> its not doing anything but growing the way its supposed to...so u think,since the plant got bigger in the dark phase while u had the black light on,it must be working
> u have found a break through in cannabis cultivation!!!!!!!keep it up


well blue spectrum is the photosynthesis color along with red but you cant use red because the plant will think the lights on.all you have to do is add green and you have white light. so yes i believe you can make a plant photosynthesis at night with blue light


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 5, 2010)

You would make a damn fine christian because even though logic says your wrong your going to defend this shit to the death.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

moash said:


> all ur post contradict
> u cant even say what the point of the thread is....first its about finishing faster,then its about getting more females


thats because i have to explain why would you want to make a plant photosynthesis at night duhh


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> What makes you think you can induce photosynthesis at night with a black light alone if you still need to use HID or CFL in order to make a plant veg?


how many times do i have to say I know that


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> What makes you think you can induce photosynthesis at night with a black light alone if you still need to use HID or CFL in order to make a plant veg?


but when the lights are off i believe you can make the plant photosynthesis at night with the blue spectrum until you try it your self how can you argue


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> well blue spectrum is the photosynthesis color along with red but you cant use red because the plant will think the lights on.all you have to do is add green and you have white light. so yes i believe you can make a plant photosynthesis at night with blue light


BUT YOU ARE NOT USING BLUE LIGHT! You are using UV or near UV light which is NOT blue light, nor is it valuable for photosynthesis. Your head is so twisted up around all this light spectrum that you're contradicting yourself and making garish claims like a 3 f$%ing week flowering time reduction. 

Give in and do an actual controlled test to prove these claims beyond any doubt, if you really despise charts and book-learnin' and years of greenhouse, nursery and clandestine grow room experience from those who have been experimenting with your "new" ideas for years. I bet you'll find that your black lights are doing nothing for you other than drawing electricity.


----------



## moash (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> well blue spectrum is the photosynthesis color along with red but you cant use red because the plant will think the lights on.all you have to do is add green and you have white light. so yes i believe you can make a plant photosynthesis at night with blue light



now ur saying green light mixed with blue
what happened to black
gtfo


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 5, 2010)

Do you know anything about photosynthesis. If you do then you know the calvin cyle only happens during the dark period. If you could make the plant photosynthesis at night then the plant would grow at a slower rate. ATP is made during the light hours and even though some of these are converted to glucose they change at a higher rate at night time. Hints why plants tend to grow faster at an 18/6 light cycle than a 24/0 light cycle. Cannabis needs more glucose during the flowering stage than vegging so making the plant photosynthesis 24 7 would actually hurt your buds more than help.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

DUBS Doobious said:


> I dont understand. explain it to me very carefully and in complete sentences please.


ok plants tell time by how much light they get right?its the lost of light that makes the plant flower right?well how does it know it lost any light? it knows this because it lost some light. ok well if it knows it lost light.what part does it notice its missing?there are three primary colors red blue and green take these three and you have white. ok marijuana does not use green x that one.red and blue are left.it uses these two for photosynthesis. well if that is the case if you shine blue on them at night they will photosynthesis.how can they stop they love blue spectrum for photosynthesis.you cant use red because that is the spectrum it misses to make it think it dark.how can people argue this lol


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 5, 2010)

This comes from 6th grade botany. It's not something i just made up are seen on a chart. It is established facts of plant science.


----------



## ricardezra (Aug 5, 2010)

kylecole420 said:


> Do you know anything about photosynthesis. If you do then you know the calvin cyle only happens during the dark period. If you could make the plant photosynthesis at night then the plant would grow at a slower rate. ATP is made during the light hours and even though some of these are converted to glucose they change at a higher rate at night time. Hints why plants tend to grow faster at an 18/6 light cycle than a 24/0 light cycle. Cannabis needs more glucose during the flowering stage than vegging so making the plant photosynthesis 24 7 would actually hurt your buds more than help.


but its not a full does of it because the red spectrum is missing so its the same ass cutting fertilizer in half they still do what they do just a little bit faster i notice.but your right that is why veging your plants 24/24 hurts a plant you need 16/8


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 5, 2010)

The plant knows it is dark because the calvin cycle begins. The plant doesn't get enough light to keep producing ATP then it says to itself hey it is time to start making glucose. It is just something the plant knows.


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok ricardezra. I gave you one last generous chance to make even the slightest bit of sense out of this whole theory. 
I got to say my friend you blew it as well as my respect for your opinion on this forum. Please go read up on general photosynthesis and theory. and come back to us when you have done this.


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 5, 2010)

ricardezra said:


> ok plants tell time by how much light they get right?its the lost of light that makes the plant flower right?well how does it know it lost any light? it knows this because it lost some light. ok well if it knows it lost light.what part does it notice its missing?there are three primary colors red blue and green take these three and you have white. ok marijuana does not use green x that one.red and blue are left.it uses these two for photosynthesis. well if that is the case if you shine blue on them at night they will photosynthesis.how can they stop they love blue spectrum for photosynthesis.you cant use red because that is the spectrum it misses to make it think it dark.how can people argue this lol


The plant does not "tell time" like you seem to think it does. It evolved outside, in full-spectrum light and can use a very broad range of spectra to photosynthesize. It does not only use one end of the spectrum for "time telling" and another for active photosynthesis. It does not notice that one is "missing" to know its dark. All you are doing is providing a useless spectrum at night which is having no effect. Think of it like a dog whistle. I could blast on it next to your ear for 12 hours and you wouldn't even notice. In this case the dog whistle represents black light and you are the plants.

If you are triggering active photosynthesis at night you are halting the flowering process and starting green growth instead. How can people argue _this_?


----------



## axelbubba (Aug 5, 2010)

Well glucose is sugar.. right??? So sprinkle some sugar on the plant and turn on the black light. Once you you have the plant sugared and the black light on... she will realize she has a shitload of THC, something sweet, and a black light. She then NEEDS a cool poster and some Pink Floyd ASAP!!!! Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 5, 2010)

I see what your saying.....plants know it is time to flower when you reduce the light it receives during the day like in nature........longer dark period.....dark period meaning *no photosynthesis*.......the plant does not only do this because of a blue spectrum it does this because of all the color it can use is not present so it knows it's dark......blue is not the only color spectrum usable by a plant as you should know and not the only color that makes a plant photosynthesize......if any of the light is actually usable during the dark period your plant wont flower and no longer considered a dark period anymore....having said that.......using the blacklight for the dark period is a waste of energy........


----------



## gobbly (Aug 5, 2010)

axelbubba said:


> Well glucose is sugar.. right??? So sprinkle some sugar on the plant and turn on the black light. Once you you have the plant sugared and the black light on... she will realize she has a shitload of THC, something sweet, and a black light. She then NEEDS a cool poster and some Pink Floyd ASAP!!!! Sounds like fun!!!


I like this response!


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 6, 2010)

axelbubba said:


> Well glucose is sugar.. right??? So sprinkle some sugar on the plant and turn on the black light. Once you you have the plant sugared and the black light on... she will realize she has a shitload of THC, something sweet, and a black light. She then NEEDS a cool poster and some Pink Floyd ASAP!!!! Sounds like fun!!!


I agree this post is fucking epic.


----------



## Unnk (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay i stil lcant beleive you think plants only use the red spectrum to tell time do you have any advanced knowledge of spectrum's? Okay well we all know that plants dont use the green spectrum that is why that REFLECT green. Now the red spectrum and the Blue spectrum are both used by the plant but the red spectrum does not carry nearly as much energy . Thats why when a bulb has only red spectrum light reactions are supressed. So you have a bulb that does red and blue Because all the energy is being carried with the blue spectrum. Now there is 2 photosystems working at 2 diff wavelengths. Now just like we need to sleep at night... a Plant needs time to use the energy it collected during the day and bleed it out through growth. So when your adding your blacklight in at night (because its a black light its filtered for only uv spectrum to get through) your doing nothing but hindering the night cycle of your plant.


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 7, 2010)

Dude, you're right. Screw the haters. You know what you should do? Go get an assload of the biggest, bluest lights you can find, and blast those bitches during the dark period. I'm talking several thousand watts. Yeah, that'd be nice, but even a few hundred watts would probably do. That'll show all these close minded people for good...

Seriously, kick a couple of 600 watt metal halides (you can add blue lenses even!) in there in the dark period, and YOU'LL SHOW 'EM ALL with your giant green monsters with all that extra growth! Think about it, everyone, EVERYONE! on this site will be soooooo jealous of you.

You'll be a hero and poon will fall from the sky. People will probably give you free weed when they meet you, just out of respect. You might even be able to get away with wearing a silk shirt! 

For real though, get some blue cfl's in there, swell those girls and rub it in all their faces! Show the mother fuckers what's up!

I can't wait.


----------



## straitkilla911 (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow!!! Read all the OP threads n all the posts, and wow!!! The ignorance of the people of this beloved planet still befuttles me. Just cant believe that no progress has been made.


----------



## straitkilla911 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lol. Almost feel like a movie critic. This show had me frustrated, mad as well as confused.


----------



## spiderweber420 (Oct 16, 2010)

axelbubba said:


> Well glucose is sugar.. right??? So sprinkle some sugar on the plant and turn on the black light. Once you you have the plant sugared and the black light on... she will realize she has a shitload of THC, something sweet, and a black light. She then NEEDS a cool poster and some Pink Floyd ASAP!!!! Sounds like fun!!!


 Thanks man I was getting a little agitated with juniors ignorance lmfao


----------



## spiderweber420 (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't you have to be at least eighteen to participate in this forum?


----------

